# Burke Feb 18-21



## wa-loaf (Jan 25, 2012)

Making my first trip to Burke for the first part of Feb Vaca. Let me know if anyone is around. Will have kids with me, but they'll be in lessons a couple mornings and would love a tour from a local.


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 25, 2012)

No, no, no.  You're doing it all wrong.

You're supposed to ask how everyone thinks the conditions will be, and what will be open.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 25, 2012)

St. Bear said:


> No, no, no.  You're doing it all wrong.
> 
> You're supposed to ask how everyone thinks the conditions will be, and what will be open.



Not an option for vacation week. As is it is I booked late and barely found a condo. Gotta commit for this kind of thing.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 14, 2012)

Bump cause it's this weekend!


----------



## Cheese (Feb 15, 2012)

*The Jungle* and *Birches* on skiers left are two glades to sample the conditions.  If they aren't any good I wouldn't bother with the glades to skiers right as the exit of these glades is a long cat track.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 15, 2012)

No word from From_the_NEK?


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 15, 2012)

Cheese said:


> *The Jungle* and *Birches* on skiers left are two glades to sample the conditions.  If they aren't any good I wouldn't bother with the glades to skiers right as the exit of these glades is a long cat track.


Quite the opposite, actually. The Jungle and Birches are tighter and rockier than the glades that dump out into East Bowl. If the these two aren't good, that is more reason, not less, to sample the glades on the other side of the mountain. If you don't like run outs that require skating and poling, that is a completely different reason to avoid those glades that has nothing to do with conditions.


----------



## Cheese (Feb 16, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> Quite the opposite, actually. The Jungle and Birches are tighter and rockier than the glades that dump out into East Bowl. If the these two aren't good, that is more reason, not less, to sample the glades on the other side of the mountain. If you don't like run outs that require skating and poling, that is a completely different reason to avoid those glades that has nothing to do with conditions.



I should have specified this would be for a surface check more than a coverage check.  My experience is that coverage is good in most of the northern woods but the surface is dust on crust.  After seeing the report that they're closed anyway, it's probably best to stay out of the woods at Burke all together.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 16, 2012)

Fingers crossed for a Sunday/Monday powder day!


----------



## Cheese (Feb 16, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Fingers crossed for a Sunday/Monday powder day!



That's a GREAT place to be after a dump!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 16, 2012)

I should be up there on Monday. I have first hand accounts that the East side glades are skiing pretty decently (also Zand reports they are decent) considering the season so far. Any snow we get over the next few days will help.


----------



## darent (Feb 17, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Making my first trip to Burke for the first part of Feb Vaca. Let me know if anyone is around. Will have kids with me, but they'll be in lessons a couple mornings and would love a tour from a local.



find dave iverson{ big wave dave} he's the  ski school manager' he loves to goof off and show people around. tell him you know some bum from nantucket named drew that told you to look him up for a tour. dave runs a surf shop here in nantucket in the summer. I'm sure if he has the time he will show you the goods


----------



## Zand (Feb 18, 2012)

Cheese said:


> I should have specified this would be for a surface check more than a coverage check.  My experience is that coverage is good in most of the northern woods but the surface is dust on crust.  After seeing the report that they're closed anyway, it's probably best to stay out of the woods at Burke all together.



Coverage is fine everywhere (relatively speaking of course). On map slick, off map fun. East side is best right now.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 19, 2012)

Really digging Burke. Dixieland is ROD.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 19, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Really digging Burke. Dixieland is ROD.


 

Nice!  Enjoy my original home mountain for me.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 19, 2012)

I'll be there first thing tomorrow!


----------



## elks (Feb 19, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Really digging Burke. Dixieland is ROD.



Burke is one of those gems of New England skiing.  Don't tell too many people!


----------



## Zand (Feb 19, 2012)

Have fun guys. I had to get reaquainted to Wachusett tonight. I miss real snow lol.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 20, 2012)

might hit Burke Tues afternoon.. returning from CA and we check out in the AM. Burke looks very close to 91 so might head south, ski the afternoon and then continue the journey home to CT


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 20, 2012)

Got introduced to the wet slot and fur burger today ...

Thanks From_the_NEK


----------



## powbmps (Feb 20, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Got introduced to the wet slot and fur burger today ...
> 
> Thanks From_the_NEK



Wait......is that actually soft snow behind you?

Looks nice.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 20, 2012)

powbmps said:


> Wait......is that actually soft snow behind you?
> 
> Looks nice.



That's From_the_NEK not me. They got 3" on Friday and the marked glades were pretty nice all weekend, but well scrapped off by today. From the NEK showed me a few of the off-map goods that were nice.


----------



## Nick (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice! Glad you could catch some new spots ... I'd like the full report so I can give it a spin at some point!


----------



## Cheese (Feb 20, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> TThey got 3" on Friday and the marked glades were pretty nice all weekend, but well scrapped off by today. From the NEK showed me a few of the off-map goods that were nice.



Spent many a powder day there watching the powder get skied off from the slow lift.  Really looking forward to the HSQ.  

I'm SO there at the first dump!  I've only been waiting since Halloween ....


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 20, 2012)

I got some pics of Wa-Loaf. I'll get them up tomorrow.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 20, 2012)

from_the_NEK said:


> I got some pics of Wa-Loaf. I'll get them up tomorrow.



Dude, just realized you are famous! This was in the condo:


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 20, 2012)

^
That was a good day (four years ago).:-D
I kept a couple of extra trailmaps that year.


----------



## Nick (Feb 20, 2012)

Sweet!


----------

